# Opinions on a new seat



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm looking for a new pad for sitting in my stands or when I go out turkey/coyote hunting. I fell in down a flight of marble stairs on my tailbone promptly tearing the tendon out of my shoulder. BAD fall to say the least. Sitting for more than an hour is excruciating. I've since had two back surgeries and now the doctor has found arthritis in my left hip. My dilemma is I've tried sitting on the styrofoam pellet filled pads, the memory type cheapie pads and the inflatable seats. Anyone have any suggestions on what I can use to sit on that won't crush down and become like a rock after 15 minutes ? This has really put a damper on my hunting. Especially on a long sit.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Try a "Hunt Comfort FatBoy" Hunting Cushion. I borrowed it from my hunting partner and I didn't want to give it back at all. It's the best cushion that I've used. It's a bit pricey, but I'm thinking money well spent.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt-Comfort-FatBoy-Hunting-Cushion/734932.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dcushion%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=cushion&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I also have sitting issues Tom, I carry a fold up sportsman's chair.









I really like the looks of the cushion in Jonbnks post


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the chair for back support also. Something about being able to lean back really helps. Mine sits higher than I want though. Ed made his own chair. I think that is the best I have seen so far. It sits a little lower to the ground and still has the support. That chair coupled with the pad Jon posted would probably help. When Ed gets back home he would probably send you details on how to make a chair like his.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I like the idea of the Fat boy pad. Price doesn't even come close to what the pain causes. I looked at one of the 360 swivel chairs for my box blind. 200 bucks but it's another option as it's comfortable.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you tried any of the strap to a tree sling style seats Tom? I had one that strapped to the tree like a hang on stand that was very comfortable, between the sling style padded seat and the arm rests that make it so you can take some weight off your hips without standing up. My kid has it now, one of the items that didn't make it here when I moved. I got it at Cabelas' but I've seen them on sportsmansguide, fairly easy on the wallet too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen the fatboy and it does look comfy. Given your profession the chair (Ed's) should be a breeze for you to make Tom, slap one of those fatboys on it and relax.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are great ! Lots of good ideas. I also gave the tree seat a thought too but wasn't sure. Now I know. Thanks everyone.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a problem with my legs falling asleep or my back cramping so I use a short chair often. It's a low to the ground lounger for turkey hunting. I've used it for alot of other things besides turkeys, works great in a boat or for coyotes. Its too short if you're in a blind. Very easy to fall asleep in when your legs are stretched out.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Hunting-Accessories/Stools-Chairs-Seat-Cushions%7C/pc/104791680/c/104734980/sc/104607180/Cabelas-Seclusion-3D174-Gobbler-Lounger/714391.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-hunting-accessories-stools-chairs-seat-cushions%2F_%2FN-1100133%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104607180%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104791680%253Bcat104734980


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

you could also take a look at gel filled seat cushions. You can find em made for several different applications. I have one for my wife when she's on the back of the Harley. She loves it!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

gobbler lounger is mighty comfy.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay I just can't help myself......You could take one of these


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Having a back rest is very nice for long stands. I thought about packing a fold up chair but I do a lot of hunting that I set up in snow or on uneven ground making a chair a little tougher to use. Would it maybe help if you tried stacking a couple of the cheap foam pads on top of each other to make it thicker.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Okay I just can't help myself......You could take one of these
> 
> View attachment 6355










There are days I'm thinking......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is more sporty Rick !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I could use one myself..... I know your pain. It sucks how quickly a back ache can turn into a nightmare.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Hey Tom........where did you get that pic of Don??


LOL That's not me SG.......Honest I swear !


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I should have mentioned the best feature of the strap-on chair was you can set it to any height depending on the spot your setting up at, or what height your most comfortable. The bad side is the armrests are fixed so its quite a bit more bulky to carry. I just used two D-clips attached to my backpack one top, one bottom to hold it so the chair was around the backpack, the front of the armrests can get in the way under your arms, but it gets hung up way less. No tree damage either so you don't end up with sap all over you the third time you use the same tree, or bugs killing the tree you want to sit by next year.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tom, dont know if you have already gotten a chair or not, I just found this post. Here is a pic of the one I made and so far its the best I have used. You can make it as wide as you want and as high of back as you want and is very light, you can also make it as high off ground to fit your needs. It took less than 30 minutes to make.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

I have one that loops round my belt behind me. Stays in place and follows werever i go. Its super light and made of wat feels like shoe inserts on the bottom and doesnt soke up moister like a sponge. The part ur rump rests on is soft like foam and holds heat. Says realtree on it....but ive had it for years. A gift from my ma. Its 14"x14". Best thing is it makes the ground,base of a tree, burn break or pretty much anywhere a cumpfy seat. Ive even used it for a pillow on a real long hunt. You could prolly make it supa cheap. Really gud wen stalking, cuz its hands free.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I forgot about that one Ed. looks like just the right angle and size. Been having a heck of a time sitting for long spells. The last four days have been pure hell but with the rut on I hate to miss out. Built a hay feeder box yesterday for Kat. Helps reduce waste. Have several cutoffs that would work perfect for this. Thanks Ed and everyone else !!


----------

